# Brandungsangeln Wilhelmshaven



## uweuwe (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schon mal in Wilhelmshaven das Brangungsangeln versucht?
Geht das am Helgolandkai?
Oder gibt es dort andere Möglichkeiten (Blinker, Pose)?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Uwe


----------



## Rounder (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

war vor 14Tagen in WHV.
Habe auch ca. 5 Std. geangelt bei einer mörder Wärme.
Auf dem Helgolandkai sind eigentlich täglich Angler im Moment werden dort Aale gefangen die so 40 bis 50 cm Haben.
Brandungsangeln würde ich dazu nicht sagen.
Ich habe mich dort hin gesetzt wo keine Mauer ist dort haben so 50g Blei gereicht es ist dort entspannter zu angeln da man nicht andauernt nach oben zur Rutenspitze schauen muß und schlechter gebissen wie am Kopf hat es dort auch nicht.
Bester Köder ist der Wattwurm hatte glück das ein paar Angler mit Ihrem Boot zurück kamen und mir eine Hand voll abgegeben haben die hatten so zu 3 ca. 10 Aale.
Vileicht kennt sich noch jemand besser aus und es lohnt sich auch auf den anderen Molen? Dort kann man zumindest etwas abseits sitzen und nicht in mitten von touris die allerdings kaum stören.

tom


----------



## uweuwe (28. Juli 2003)

Danke für die Tipps,
ich dachte aber daran, im Herbst/Winter dort zu angeln.
Wie sieht es dann aus?
Oder gibt es in der Gegend andere gute Plätze?
Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## sledgedk (2. März 2004)

Moin uweuwe,

Helgolandkai ist schon o.k..
Im Winter kann man auch Dorsch fangen.
Z. Z. bin ich leider nicht uptodate, ruf einfach bei Samen-Römer in WHV an (dort gibt`s auch Wattis auf Vorbestellung).
Habe dort auch schon Seezungen  fangen können.
Butt geht (außer bei Eisgang) immer mal.
Beste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach Ende April-Anfang Juni und September bis November, aber hierüber streiten sich die Gelehrten.
Vorsicht: Habe dort öfter gehört und einmal gesehen, dass Petermännchen gefangen werden, deshalb im dunkeln etwas genauer hinsehen was man anfasst. 
Angelzeiten sind an der Tide orientiert (etwa 4 Std. vor bis 30 Min. nach Hochwasser; danach wirds wegen der Strömung eh bald zu heftig!!!).
Wenn keine Turizeit ist, kann man auch Hooksielaußenhafen versuchen (Dreibein!), allerdings empfiehlt sich nicht das Wochenende. Dort bevorzuge ich Zeiten mit Hochwasser gegen 21-23 Uhr; Angelzeiten wie in WHV entsprechend des Hochwassers).

Trifft dieses Jahr zwar nicht mehr ein, aber als kleiner Tip:
Wenn starker Eisgang war, ist danach oft wochenlang tote Hose.

Grüße 

Sledgedk


----------



## suurhusen (7. März 2004)

*Danke*



> _Original geschrieben von sledgedk _
> *Moin uweuwe,
> 
> Helgolandkai ist schon o.k..
> ...



Danke für den Tip,
da ich aus Emden komme bin in WHV auch schnell gelandet. Werde es mal die nächsten Tage dort antesten.

P.S.
An der Knock ist immernoch tote Hose


----------



## sledgedk (9. März 2004)

Freue mich auf deinen Bericht,

ich werde vor Anfang April wohl  nicht hinkommen.

P.S.: Deine Knockberichterstattung ist echt klasse, vielleicht versuche ich es auch mal dort. Kann man in M auch Wattis kaufen (mein Rücken macht mir das buddeln zur Zeit leider nicht möglich)?

Sledgedk


----------



## Waldi (9. März 2004)

moin zusammen,
@suurhusen - was treibt Dich denn in fremde Gebiete? Es ist glaube ich noch Geduld angesagt! Habe aber auch in vergangenen Jahren von Platten- und Aalfängen am Helgolandkai und bei Hooksiel gehört. War leider selbst noch nicht da. Bin daher auch schon gespannt was Du so zu berichten hast. 
An der Knock geht glaube ich auch erst wieder was, wenn es etwas wärmer wird.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## JosiHH (11. März 2004)

Moinsen,

werde vom 19.-21.03. mal wieder in WHV sein. Weiß jemand, was zur Zeit im Hafen läuft?

JosiHH


----------



## allroundangler-90 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Wilhelmshaven*

Hallo
ich wollte es auch mal am Helgolandkai versuchen habe da zu aber noch eine Frage:
Braucht man eine Lizenz am Helgolandkai?

Habe auch noch eine Seite zum anglen in WHV gefunden:
http://www.meeresangler.com/artikel_72.html


----------



## Andreios (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Wilhelmshaven*

Moin zusammen!

Ich werde den Thread mal wiederbeleben und freue mich auf Unterstützung. !

Wie sieht es denn derzeit an den Wilhelmshavener Küsten aus? Momentan sollte der Dorsch ja eigentlich ansässig sein...

Ich frage mich ob der der ehemalige Geniusstrand am JWP Richtung Kraftwerk gut geht, nachdem die Bauarbeiten da beendet sind.
Hat jemand Erfahrung an der Stelle bezüglich Hängern, Fischvorkommen ect. ?

Ich denke, ich werde es nach dem Orkan versuchen, dann ist auch alles schön aufgewirbelt...

Gruß
André


----------



## Hering13 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Wilhelmshaven*

Schau mal in den Trööt etwas tiefer

"*BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port"*

da steht schon einiges drin.#h


----------

